# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  colectar ermitas

## Alexandre Lourenço

amanhã vou apanhar uns caramujos para o meu aqua, gostava de apanhar tambem alguns ermitas, mas para isso precisava de algumas dicas na melhor forma de o fazer.

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, maré vazia, compra lulas ou chocos / lula / delícias do mar ( etc...) antes de ires deixa-os aos sol um pouco para ficarem a cheirar mal...cheiro mais itenso!

Depois vai colocando alguns bocados dos iscos em cima da areia e vais ver nassários e ermistas de volta do isco

Boa caçada  :SbRequin2:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

se a zona for muito rochosa...prepara-te porque caranguejos vao ser mais que muitos :yb624:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> amanhã vou apanhar uns caramujos para o meu aqua, gostava de apanhar tambem alguns ermitas, mas para isso precisava de algumas dicas na melhor forma de o fazer.


Boas Alexandre  :Olá:  

Dou-te de minha opinião que os deixes estar, de outra forma seguramente que vão morrer mais dia menos dia se não no proprio dia que os colectares.
Fiz algumas tentativas e todos acabaram por morrer.

Não vão aguentar a diferença termica e acabam por morrer. A não ser que possuas um aqua refrigerado.
Mas é contigo

Andrade

----------


## Alexandre Lourenço

> Boas Alexandre  
> 
> Dou-te de minha opinião que os deixes estar, de outra forma seguramente que vão morrer mais dia menos dia se não no proprio dia que os colectares.
> Fiz algumas tentativas e todos acabaram por morrer.
> 
> Não vão aguentar a diferença termica e acabam por morrer. A não ser que possuas um aqua refrigerado.
> Mas é contigo
> 
> Andrade


boas antonio

fui esta tarde á maré e não conssegui apanhar nenhum, só apanhei 2 nassarius e alguns caramujos, em relação á morte dos ermitas, penso que se forem bem aclimatizados é possivel eles sobreviverem, á colegas nossos do forum que tem consseguido manter ermitas da nossa costa em aquarios, ainda ontem estive a falar com uma pessoa que já apanhou ermitas no mesmo sitio onde eu fui hoje e eles estão de boa saude, pensso que tiveste azar, pelo que eu tenho lido e falado com algumas pessoas os ermitas são animais que morrem bastante, já me aconteceu comprar numa loja e derivado de por falta de tempo não ter feito a aclimatização como deve ser e os 4 que comprei terem morrido todos, aprendi com a situação e agora todos os seres vivios que adiciono ao áqua fáço como mandão as normas, mas cada caso é um caso.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> boas antonio
> 
> á colegas nossos do forum que tem consseguido manter ermitas da nossa costa em aquarios, ainda ontem estive a falar com uma pessoa que já apanhou ermitas no mesmo sitio onde eu fui hoje e eles estão de boa saude, ... pelo que eu tenho lido e falado com algumas pessoas os ermitas são animais que morrem bastante, já me aconteceu comprar numa loja e derivado de por falta de tempo* não ter feito a aclimatização como deve ser* e os 4 que comprei terem morrido todos, aprendi com a situação e agora todos os seres vivios que adiciono ao áqua fáço como mandam as normas, mas cada caso é um caso.



Alexandre

Então como deve ser feita a aclimatação dos hermitas? Acredita que gostava de os ter nos meus aquas e ainda por cima por ter grande facilidade em os colectar.

Andrade

----------


## Alexandre Lourenço

> Alexandre
> 
> Então como deve ser feita a aclimatação dos hermitas? Acredita que gostava de os ter nos meus aquas e ainda por cima por ter grande facilidade em os colectar.
> 
> Andrade


os ultimos que coloquei no aqua fiz uma aclimatização igual á que fáço aos peixes, meto o saco dentro do aqua e vou adicionando água do aquario para dentro do saco lentamente durante mais ou menos 2 a 3 horas.

----------


## João Castelo

Eu mando tudo lá para dentro e safam-se. Tanto eremitas como nassarios.

JC

----------


## NunoAlexandre

oa eremitas aguentam uma grande variadade de temp e salinidade eu apanho os meus na barrra de odiaxere aqui no algarve onde as temp rondam os 16 a te aos 24 graus a agua por isso os meus vao da mesma meneira e qguentam-sepor mais de 1 ano, ainda hoje fui e apanhei sem exegero uns 500.

----------


## Alexandre Lourenço

> ainda hoje fui e apanhei sem exegero uns 500.



estou a ver que sou mesmo azelha, 1 hora e meia e só apanhei 2 nassarius :Icon Cry:  e fui para uma zona onde 90% era rochas, areia só em algumas poças.

----------


## Pedro Moreira

Boas António,eu também nunca tive esse problema os meu nassários já teem 2 meses e estão lá vi vinhos da silva portanto é uma questão de sorte as tantas deve de ser isso  :yb665:   :Olá:  .Também uma coisa é certa é preciso serem bem aclimatizados e não meter logo lá para dentro é preciso muita muita paciência e calma :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb665:  .Um abraço

----------


## Mauro Serra

Boas ainda hoje fui colectar uns bichinhos para o meu aquario
Utilizei a tecnica que aqui li com um pouco de peixe que ficou ao sol e nassarios eram as centenas bem como cerites? outro tipo de buzio.
Agora eremitas que era o que queria apanhar nem um, ouricos estrelas do mar ofiuros esponja laranja agora eremitas nepia. Acho que as avencas na serao a praia indicada ou eu sou mesmo azelha.

Toda a bicharada que trouxe do mar incluindo ouriços peixe camaraoes e equipa de limpeza estao de otima saude ao fim de mes e meio, aclimatização normal, 1 a 2 horas.

----------


## RicardoLuis

Mauro, a praia das avencas é aquela na marginal onde tem o bar das avencas? :Coradoeolhos:  

é que por acaso queria ver se arranjava mais 1 ou 2 Cerites...

Se for, em que parte da praia as encontraste?

Os Eremitas costumo apanhar no Cabo Raso... ainda tenho alguma dificuldade em identificá-los, mas com o tempo/experiência hei-de chegar lá :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> aguentam-sepor mais de 1 ano, ainda hoje fui e apanhei sem exegero uns 500.


Bom, não queria causar polémica, mas esta afirmação indigna-me.
Estamos num forum público, com uma componente didática obrigatoriamente implícita, e onde afirmações como esta, e como outras que estão neste tópico, na minha opinião, são altamente reprováveis.
PRIMEIRO: Todos sabemos que estes pequenos seres, em todos os nossos aquários, são "carne para canhão". São introduzidos no início para ajudar no arranque e na limpeza, às vezes de forma excessiva, e vão morrendo ao longo do tempo, sobrando uns quantos nassarius e meia dúzia de ermitas...os mais resistentes...,acabando mesmo, em centenas de casos, por morrerem TODOS! Como são baratos...toca a repôr.
SEGUNDO: é um perfeito disparate pensar-se que estes animais podem viver BEM nos nossos aquários...se pudessem existiam nos recifes, eram importados, e pagavamos bem por eles. Eles fazem um esforço para viver em nossa casa, são animais extremamente adaptáveis e resistem melhor ou pior a condições que não são as deles. Portanto vamos minimizar os problemas e vamos poupá-los, reduzindo a sua introdução nos nossos aquários ao essencial. Os nassarius, ermitas e outros pequenos seres, quando estão expostos a temperaturas mais altas, é por periodos de tempo limitado. A maré sobe a as coisas mudam.
Agora....Nuno...dizeres-me que ainda no outro dia apanhas-te para aí uns 500ermitas na barra do odiaxere!!!. :Admirado:  . :Prabaixo:  .Enfim, até devias ter vergonha de dizer uma coisa dessa..isso ultrapassa o que é razoável...O que vais fazer com eles?..Vão para o teu aquário?...Vais vênde-los?....vais dá-los?..Tens direito de explorar dessa forma os recursos e a vida natural que temos?..Se houvesse mais pessoas como tu, às tantas já não havia ermitas. Todos os que apanhaste irão morrer prematuramente, não tenhas dúvidas. Sabias que essa destruição da vida selvagem é PROIBIDA!
E tu Pedro?...e sabes que te conheço...terás o direito de estar a fazer negócio com um recurso que é de todos?...Eu de vez em quando faço mergulho, e tenho amigos que também mergulham, se quisesse apanhava quantos queria...aos milhares de nassarius....é uma questão de bom senso!!! 
Estamos num bom camino, para qualquer dia, estes casos se tornarem "excessivamente" públicos e é a aquariofilia que pagará a factura. Onde está a componente construtiva e de preservação da aquariofilia?
Estes animais MORREM aos milhares nos nossos aquários...vamos poupá-los, capturando-os em menor numero possivel. Até tenho muitas dúvidas se alguma vez eles serão verdadeiramente necessários...Garantidamente os nassarius e os ermitas de patas verdes e brancas, tenho a certeza que são dispensáveis, com as espécies de ofiuros e ermitas de águas quentes que temos ao nosso dispor! 
Vamos ter BOM SENSO estamos a lidar com animais que são de TODOS!

----------


## NunoAlexandre

nem vou entar em polemicas com o membro paulo , so para te descansar os bichos tem uma taxa de sobrevivencia a 98% e eu vendo-os a lojas e que nem toda a gente tem desponibilidade de os apanhar .............e atençao amigo eu faço mergulho e nao ha pessoa que defenda mais o hambiente que eu por isso antes de mandares postas de pescada modera a tua lingua,pois ter vergonha e roubar e ser apanhado ................ :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Respeitas o quê? O ambiente? A apanhar aos 500 ermitas de cada vez?
Pagas para explorar os nossos recursos? Passas recibos da negociata com os ermitas? Taxas de 98% de sobrevivência? Fizeste algum estudo? Tens Aquário?
Eu modero a lingua e tu modera os disparates!!

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas paulo
nao condeno o teu ponto de vista é até de serto modo compriensivel mas já agora é possivel sabermos qual é equipe de limpeza ( total ) que mantens no teu sistema ?
ps: imagina só se tivesse-mos que comprar a equipe nas lojas ao valor que estao a unidade eu sertamente teria que gastar mais de 400 visto ter mais de 100 animais e cada um costar cerca da 3/4  , e ainda por cima 90% desses animais á venda nas lojas  sao da nossa costa.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Cesar, não disse em altura alguma que era 100% contra a introdução de animais da nossa costa nos aquários de recife. Agora, é certo que deviamos minimizar estas situações. Eu por exemplo não tenho nassarius! E não sou o único. Os nassarius acabam por ir morrendo, aguentando no máximo dos máximos 1 ano, mas sempre a decrescer em numero. Portanto ao introduzi-los deviamos ser comedidos, até para evitar mortes inesperadas em demasiado numero, e alterar as condições do sistema.
Tens por exemplo ofiuros a preços relativamente baixos e que se reproduzem em grande escala. Estes são animais espectaculares na remoção de detritos e restos.
Ermitas, haverá real necessidade de colocar ermitas da nossa costa nos aquários e condená-los à morte a curto, medio prazo?
Em 12 anos de aquários, concluo claramente que NÃO. Introduzi, uma vez apenas 1, sobreviveu cerca de 7 meses. 
Tens ermitas a preços muito razoáveis em várias lojas pelo pais fora, tens a luso reef que comercializa equipas de limpeza, são mais caros do que 2 ou 3 corais?...acho que não...São animais e fazem parte do aquário, temos de os adquirir! 
Nunca necessitei de introduzir animais da nossa fauna. Isto é mais do que óbvio..se eles fossem animais de águas quentes não estavam cá...e eram importados!
Mas, para não radicalizar....respeito e admito que em muitos casos possam ser introduzidos...são mais baratos (dependendo das negociatas) e são eficientes enquanto estão vivos. Agora por favor..poupem-me a estes tópicos mercantilistas onde se começam a ultrapassar as marcas do razoável.
Estamos a lidar com animais, pequenos é certo....mas fazer deles um negócio à margem da lei, explorando os nossos ecossistemas e condenando-os aos milhares...enfim!!!!!

----------


## NunoAlexandre

> Respeitas o quê? O ambiente? A apanhar aos 500 ermitas de cada vez?
> Pagas para explorar os nossos recursos? Passas recibos da negociata com os ermitas? Taxas de 98% de sobrevivência? Fizeste algum estudo? Tens aquário?
> Eu modero a lingua e tu modera os disparates!!


 se tenho aquarios  :SbSourire19:  , 4 chega-te sem contar com os de quarentena e os de criaçao.......................... :Pracima: 
as vezes  fazem-me rir

----------


## Cesar Pinto

como já te disse respeito e compreendo a tua opiniao agora se um aquario se consegue manter dentro dos parametros só com ofiuros já nao sei,é uma questao de tentar,deixar ir acabando a equipe de limpeza e deixar ficar so os ofiuros e ver como vai evoluindo o aquario e se for viavel poderei optar só por mantelos a eles

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> como já te disse respeito e compreendo a tua opiniao agora se um aquario se consegue manter dentro dos parametros só com ofiuros já nao sei,é uma questao de tentar,deixar ir acabando a equipe de limpeza e deixar ficar so os ofiuros e ver como vai evoluindo o aquario e se for viavel poderei optar só por mantelos a eles


Até te digo mais Cesar...eu não tenho no meu aquário neste momento, nassarius, nem cerites, nem ermitas...nem turbos..tenho uma boa circulação e uns bons escumadores!

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=2644

Tens aqui o meu tópico..está um pouco desactualizado mas dá para teres uma ideia! :Pracima:

----------


## Alexandre Lourenço

criei este tópico com a finalidade de requerer informação e ajuda na colecta de alguns ermitas( quando falo em alguns refiro-me a 4 ou 5 e alguns nassarios e cerites) e optei pela colecta porque infelizmente não tenho nenhuma loja de água salgada a menos de 100km de casa, tentei comprar em setubal mais que uma vez, mas não havia nada de equipes de limpeza, sinto-me triste com o caminho que este topico tomou e como tal queria pedir aos moderadores que encerracem este tópico.

----------


## João Magano

:Olá:  Alexandre,

Os membros têm a facilidade de encerrar os seu próprios tópicos, basta _clicar_ em Opções (em cima e á direita) seleccionar Fechar Tópico.

----------

